# Antialiasing im JLabel.



## Sym (11. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit den Schriften in meinem JLabel. Mit JPanels funktioniert es wunderbar, aber das Label wird immer noch nicht geglättet angezeigt.

Ich überschreibe

```
public void paintComponent(final Graphics g)
{
	final Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D) g;
	super.paintComponent(g2d);

	// enable antialiasing
	g2d.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIASING, RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON);
}
```


```
g2d.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_TEXT_ANTIALIASING, RenderingHints.VALUE_TEXT_ANTIALIAS_ON);
```
bringt auch keinen Erfolg.

Bei einem JPanel funktioniert dieser Weg aber.

Habt ihr einen Tip?


----------



## Marco13 (11. Okt 2007)

Spontan würd' ich mal sagen, dass das Antialiasing eingeschlatet werden muss, BEVOR super.paintComponent aufgerufen wird....


----------



## Sym (12. Okt 2007)

Super.

Ist ja klar. Im Panel hatte ich es anders herum.

Danke.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Okt 2007)

Du kannst das auch einmal in deinem Top-Level Container festlegen.


----------

